# The head of the Little Mermaid



## Amblejohn (Aug 23, 2007)

I have just looked a photo of the Little Mermaid Copenhagen posted in the gallery, and remembered a story I was told in the late 60's or early 70's. I can remember the head of the mermaid was cut off at some point, but a seaman on a Stag line ship informed me that he had seen the original which was kept in drawer on a Norwegian boat, and that it had been removed by two British seamen signed on to the Norwegian. 
Can anyone confirm or definately reject the story, or has anyone heard something completely different.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

the head has been removed lots of times Amble.........

usually some kind of political gesture...............

the danish authorities would do better fastening it back on with velcro, instead of welding it on.

not too long ago someone with nothing better to do covered the mermaid in an islamic burka....... its face hidden.

being a symbol of denmark, it is a prime target for such tricks


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Parobably the head is the most useful part of a mermaid.

John T.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

Good one Trotterdotpom! Still laughing!(Applause)


----------



## Amblejohn (Aug 23, 2007)

Must have been the 1964 occasion I was told about, and I hadn't appreciated that it had happend more than once. 
Reading this, http://hjem.get2net.dk/OSJ_INDEX/hybenrose/havfruen/eng/vandalism.htm I'm doubting the validity of what I was told.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

for an inoffensive little statue she has had her share of troubles.
to be honest, i found her to be a bit of a disappointmentn when i first saw her in Copenhagen, but as she is a figurative symbol of Denmark....that is what counts.

best regards.........


----------

